# Any Huky roasters here?



## thusband (Nov 19, 2015)

We've been in Somerset for about two months and I'm slowly setting up my Huky. I've had to buy some new stuff as we came from California so voltage was the big issue but it's all starting to take shape now. I can't wait to start roasting.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Not sure their are any Huky owners on here. Hopefully you'll be roasting soon.


----------



## Chriscoffee1 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi , you still roasting with a huky ? I live fairly close to corsham in westbury and am thinking of importing one , what are your thoughts ?!


----------



## Harry Parkes (May 1, 2020)

@Chriscoffee1 I've recently got a Huky, really impressed by the build quality just makesure you get your order right - let me know if you have any specific questions and I'll do my best to help.


----------

